

Tool of the Day: Spideroak-A Fortress in the Cloud for Your Data - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/11/a-fortress-in-the-cloud-for-your-data/

======
robotrout

        SpiderOak is a "zero knowledge" backup provider. 
        This means that we do not know anything about the data 
        that you store on SpiderOak -- not even your folder or 
        filenames. On the server we only see sequentially 
        numbered containers of encrypted data. 
    

This is really cool, and is a reason I don't use my dropbox for as much stuff
as I would like to use it for. SpiderOak looks like something I would use for
all my data, for this reason alone.

~~~
Tichy
I would have assumed that Dropbox encryps, too?

------
DanLar75
For all you students out there, don't miss out on the 'Education' offer from
SpiderOak!

50% off any premium package (100GB from UNDER $5 month when purchased yearly)
just by registering with an '.edu' address!

------
Tichy
Everybody seems to be pushing these 2GB storage now. A couple of days ago I
saw that Dell offers it along with new PCs, too.

~~~
rarrrrrr
As far as I know, we (SpiderOak) were the first backup company offering 2gb
free - since December 07. It works well. I'd much rather offer real value than
spend money on customer acquisition via advertising. On average, free users
don't store that much, and most backup data is infrequently accessed, so the
cost is manageable.

